# Look at her eyes!



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking because her eyes aren't blue that she's a perlino, but her eyes are GORGEOUS!!!!!
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5941&mygalleryview=


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

She's a double dilute of some sort. I lean towards perlino. A lot of double dilutes have light, but not quite "blue" eyes. It's really not that uncommon.

Cremello









Also cremello


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

It's really gorgeous though!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

And I thought cremellos were supposed to only have pink skin?


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

"Supposed" to yes. LOL but their skin can darken with age. 

This is probably the darkest out of any I've ever seen.

















Hes been tested twice, once at UC Davis and once at Animal Genetics to be cremello.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Id say that mare is perlino as well. And the eye color is very common in double cream dilutes of any type.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Potterhorse (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, thank you everyone


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty mare. I noticed that they are being in auctioned in CO but were captured in CA.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah lol. A lot were also born in corrals yet are 3yrs old now


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

The mare is perlino, her mane has an orange tint to it. Cremellos always have lighter manes, also both cremellos and perlinos have pink skin and blue eyes. ;-)


----------

